# Kontakt 5 and Cubase 5--almost there with a little help from my friends.



## korgoasys (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure if this post should go here or on another forum but here goes.

By way of background, I have an i7 950 3.06GHz 24GB Win7 +64bit PC. Korg Oasys 88 key is my midi controller.

I've succesfully loaded, authorised etc Kontakt 5 from Komplete 8. It's in stand-alone. I'm trying to get Cubase 5 to 'see it' so I can access my Kontakt libraries (Symphobia etc). 

Cubase 5 is version 5.5.2 and Kontakt 5.0.2. 

On advice from a poster on the NI Kontakt forum to my thread on this, I copied the Kontakt .dll folder into C:\ program files\Steinberg\Cubase 5\VSTPlug-in\Synth. I open C5 and go Devices>VSTInstruments but no K5 shows up in the drop-down. BUT the K.dll folder does show up in the VST Plug-ins page in Cubase. 

I think I'm almost there. Replies to my thread on the NI forum have gone quiet for the moment on this final push so I'm trying here as well. I know the answer is simple but me and IT inhabit different planets sometimes except when I get to the music I'm away......................................... 

Thanks for viewing this post.There should be a helping hand around ?

Regards,
Patrick

PS.I have read the C5 manual pages 172-3 (PC systems) but somehow I've been unable to unravel this one just for now.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you actually told Cubase to look in the correct folder in Devices/Plugin Information/VST2.x plugin paths?

D


----------



## Raptor4 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm on XP but it must fix your problem - you must just find the file listed below:
Go to:
C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\Steinberg\Cubase 5

In this path you must find a file labeled as "*Vst2xBlacklist.xml*". 
Move that file to any temp folder (you can delete it later).
Now boot Cubase, it will create a new Vst2xBlacklist.xml file and Kontakt will be listed in your VST instruments. If that works you can delete the old Vst2xBlacklist.xml you moved in the Temp folder.
Regards


----------



## korgoasys (Mar 27, 2012)

Daryl, 

Thank you very much indeed for your reply and so soon. 

I've followed you. I've done it. I am a happy bunny. So simple. I feel slightly embarassed in raising this problem in the first place when the solution is staring you in the face. Grateful thanks. Remind me to buy you a Mars bar. 

There's a pink elephant jumping up and down among the Emoticons which I'm blowed if I can add here but you know the one as well as the 16 blueberries paying obedience to a King on his throne. How about the 2 yellow smiley faces sharing a pint--more appropriate ?

Kind regards,
Patrick. 

Now try out Albion, Requiem Pro, Cinebrass. I'm not sure about LASS as I have EWQLSO Plat. --and all into C5 or should it be C6. Many thanks.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you running 64bit Cubase or 32bit Cubase? Make sure you have the correct .dll in your plugin folder. If you run 64bit then you should have the 64bit plugin in the folder, if 32bit then 32bit plugin in your program folder.

You shouldn't have to do anything to get Cubase to see Kontakt, so there's a compatibility problem somewhere.


----------



## korgoasys (Mar 27, 2012)

Rapter4 and josejherring. 

Just cottoned on to your replies too. Thank you as well. You may have seen my reply to Daryl. I happily send the same sentiments across to you. I'm sure your solution would have worked as well. I'll have to buy 3 Mars bars now! 

This has been my first post/thread having ' signed in ' to VI-Control only the other day and you've been very helpful and patient.. really pleasant. I'll have to set a more challenging problem next time and get in a wholesale order of Mars bars at the same time ! 

Best wishes,
Patrick


----------

